# Catcher's Issue - UPDATE 11-10 PM



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple weeks ago Catcher started chewing on one of his back feet. This wasn't just a little chewing but he was doing it a lot. I took him to the vet and he did a physical exam, checked temperature, etc. and everything was OK. He then washed the foot in something and gave him a shot of a mild dose of prednisone. That was about a week ago. The shot didn't help and he is still chewing on the foot.

A new symptom has come up now.... Yesterday, Catcher urinated two separate times in his crate and he has never done that before, even as a puppy.

So, I was thinking maybe he has a UTI and maybe he was chewing on the foot because something didn't feel right elsewhere.

He had his yearly physical earlier this month with all the blood panels, etc. and everything was perfect. 

He has a vet appointment today at 3:20 so we'll see what 's going on....

Any suggestions, etc. are welcomed!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor little thing...I hope he's feeling better. Could there be something stuck in his pad? I'm thinking like a splinter or even a piece of glass? Reason why I ask, my brother's Shih Tzu was doing the same thing. They treated with steroids and a foot soak to no avail. Turns out, he had a tiny piece of glass embedded in his pad. About two weeks prior to the paw chewing, my brother broke a glass on his kitchen floor. He thought he had gotten all the pieces up, but apparently he didn't.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope everything checks out okay with Catcher


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't have any suggestions or experience, but I did want you to know that we are thinking about Catcher and hope everything turns out to be minor. Please let us know what this afternoon's appointment reveals.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope everything is okay... let us know what the vet says.

Kodie has been licking and biting and i dunno what else to his legs and paws.... i think it might be allergies or something ... but then i'm thinking maybe he is stressed out because of whats going on in my life... i havent been acting myself and havent really did much with kodie... so i'm guessing he could be stressed out as well...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh no. Hope it isn't anything too serious. Jolie was gnawing on her foot some years ago and the vet decided it was a fungus. He was kind of a no nonsense vet and his treatment was for me to put 1/4 cup clorox in a few inches of bath water and have her stand in the warm water for 5 minutes, 2 times a day. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I do hope Catcher is feeling well soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much since he just had bloodwork done a few weeks ago, but I know you will! It's hard not to panic when our little ones aren't acting right.

He only got the one shot of Prednisone, right? UTI's are common with regular steriod use because they suppress the immune system. You wouldn't think one shot would do it, but you never know how the body will react to steriods.

Is he drinking more water than usual?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 27 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Poor little thing...I hope he's feeling better.  Could there be something stuck in his pad?  I'm thinking like a splinter or even a piece of glass?  Reason why I ask, my brother's Shih Tzu was doing the same thing.  They treated with steroids and a foot soak to no avail.  Turns out, he had a tiny piece of glass embedded in his pad.  About two weeks prior to the paw chewing, my brother broke a glass on his kitchen floor.  He thought he had gotten all the pieces up, but apparently he didn't.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113923*


[/QUOTE]







I just broke a huge glass pan in my kitchen last week.







and I have been so paranoid that I might have missed a piece and Tuck will step on it. (Also very paranoid about thorns, splinters, ect.)

I wish I knew what to tell you, but I really don't have any advice, sorry. I think you're doing the right thing by taking him to the vet. I hope it's nothing serious. Please keep up posted.







to Catcher.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I hope Catcher is ok and there is nothing serious going on with him








Scooby has a habit of chewing on one of his back paws too and he does it more after he has had his claws trimmed for some reason. We have checked his foot for any foreign object etc. and there is nothing there that we know of, but then he has been doing this like it seems forever. Sometimes he will do it if he gets told off for doing something silly too, like a child sucking his thumb. I thought it may have been the grass outside in his yard irritating him but he has no apparent allergies as the vet says, it is just a habbit with him. Maybe we should buy him a pacifyer.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope Catcher is ok.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 27 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I wouldn't worry too much since he just had bloodwork done a few weeks ago, but I know you will! It's hard not to panic when our little ones aren't acting right.
> 
> He only got the one shot of Prednisone, right? UTI's are common with regular steriod use because they suppress the immune system. You wouldn't think one shot would do it, but you never know how the body will react to steriods.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Marj, no he isn't drinking lots of water and has no typical UTI symptoms except for urinating yesterday in his crate. Today when I came home for lunch he had not urinated in his crate, this time. 

He got just the one prednisone shot and the vet said it was a very mild dose. 

The vet examined his foot carefully and cleaned it well, etc. He only chews on that one foot. He hasn't been around any glass that I know of. He only is in the house or on the patio/grass area, which is fenced in and locked all the time. He's messing with the foot now and he seems to be licking it more than chewing.

I tried to get a urine sample so the vet wouldn't have to get one. I tried Missy's Mom's idea of the soup ladle and it worked really well but I couldn't see where I was airming for, so I only got a teeny amount.

Thanks everyone for your good wishes for Catcher.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

to Catcher!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Sheryl, I have no clue of what it could be but please keep us posted on his progress. Please give him a hug from Bijou and me. Julia


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm surprised the vet gave him a steriod shot right off the bat. That's probably what caused the hyper-urination. I would have thought he would treat it more locally first, or even X-Ray that leg to see if there is a reason it might be hurting him. It could be like you said--something hurting him somewhere else and he just started chewing/licking on what was handy. Over use of cortisone in our pets is one reason so many end up with Cushing's when they are seniors--like Frosty. His first vet, for the first 5 years, was an old school guy. Every time Frosty had an itchy spot he was given predisone pills. There was cortisone shampoo, spray and everything for allergies. It does the trick for all those itchy problems, but it's not worth the risk to me, now that I know about and have to deal with Cushing's. 

Anyway I hope Catcher is OK! It could be anything from a sore toenail or a sliver somewhere in that furry paw that can't be seen or a sprained ankle, or just that he's discovered a new pastime--chewing on a foot. I have a special feeling for Catcher! He looks like Frosty when he was young, and if I remember right, they are related---wayyyyy back in the pedigree! Keep us posted, I hope it's not serious.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 27 2005, 01:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks so much for the info. I wish the vet would have asked me about the shot. He brought him back from the treatment area and told me about the shot. Said it was a very light dose, but I probably would have declined it. I do love and trust my vet but still... I wish he hadn't given him the shot.

It could be that the foot thing and the urinating in his bed are totally unrelated and just a coincidence... ?? The pred shot was given on October 21. I wonder if any problems from it, such as the urination, would just be showing up ?? 

Well, I'll see what he says this afternoon. Yep, I do believe Frosty and Catcher have some of the same relatives!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not just Cushings, but diabetes can also be caused by Prednisone. This is from the canine diabetes website:

Causes 

genetic 
infectious viral diseases 
immune-mediated destruction of the pancreatic beta cells 
pancreatitis 
drugs: glucocorticoids (steroids) and progestagens (reproductive hormones) 
predisposing diseases: hyperadrenocorticism, acromegaly 

I have even read about cases of transient diabetes (it goes away which is very unusual in dogs) being caused by a course of steriods.

Now, Sher, don't panic! I've never heard of diabetes being caused by just one shot! 

But, as Frosty's Mom says, the side effects are something we should all be aware of.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 27 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Not just Cushings, but diabetes can also be caused by Prednisone. This is from the canine diabetes website:
> 
> Causes
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marj, thanks for the info and you're too funny..... you know me too well!!!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and Harley send their kisses to Catcher. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We just got back from the vet. He said that the peeing in his crate yesterday could possibly have been caused by the prednisone. He said that sometimes the pred "sits there" and doesn't cause excess peeing until a few days later. In Catcher's case it was 5 days later. He got some urine and did a urinalysis. It showed some red and some white cells. He said normal is like up to 4 and he had 10-15. His PH was normal though which apparently isn't consistent with a bladder infection. They are checking for crystals but won't have results until 30 more minutes and I went ahead and left and he'll call me if they find crystals.

So, he put him on Keflex and then we'll do a urinalysis again a few days after he finishes. I can't remember the exact number of days... I'll call and get that info. 

He didn't use the urine I got but took it directly. He explained how he does it and said in a male dog that they don't usually even notice. He said one reason he wanted to get the urine is because that way he can make sure there is no obstruction, which there wasn't. He said females don't get obstructions because the urethra is large but in males it is small and they can get obstructions.

He looked at Catcher's foot again and said it is probably allergies and there was no broken skin or anything so we'll just keep an eye on it.

He didn't charge me at all for the exam since we were just there last week, which I really appreciated.

So, that's it for now. We'll just have to wait and see what's going on. He said if the Keflex doesn't clear up the red and white cells, the next step is an X-ray to see if there are stones. 

So, I guess I'll be worrying about all this for a while longer!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I sure hope everything is back to normal soon and you don't have to worry about any additional testing or problems. I know that it will be hard to have to wait and see but hang in there.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

K/C I sure hope all goes back to normal for Catcher very quickly








I had no idea Prednisone could do that, like cause them to urinate unexpectedly, Scooby had to have some for his back knee a couple of times but he had no reaction to it. Is it just the shot that does that? I am curious, and after reading that it can bring on diabetes Scooby will not be having it again. Since he has been on Glucosomine and Chondroitin tabs he has had no more problems with his LP at all. The vet said that if it shows in very young dogs as they grow and their bones and ligaments etc develop and become stronger sometimes a slight LP can disappear so I am hoping that is what has happened with Scooby.









Anyways I sure hope Catcher is back to his normal little self and feeling heaps better very soon


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope all is well with Catcher. I just recently found out that Peanut has calcium oxalate crystals in his urine. Feel better soon Catcher


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry i didnt read this until now...right when i read he had a shot of pred then the urination..i figured it was from that...we always tell the clients when we give it, that it can cause this. glad he didnt charge u. we never do free catch samples on an animal with a possible urinary tract infection..they are pretty much useless b/c they are contaminated with bacteria from the outside environment. so it is good he was able to get a sample when u brought him in.







hope he heals up quickly


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The vet just now called and said there were no crystals in his urine, so I guess that's good! He said we're treating it as an early urinary tract infection. I guess it's good that he did have the peeing in his crate as that was the only outward symptom. I never would have known about the red and white cells in his urine if it weren't for that... Oh this medical stuff... I hate it!!

Jaimie, thanks for your info... Much appreciated, as always!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The anitbiotic he is on is a pretty strong one. Did he say anything about possible side effects? I thought you might be interested in this information...http://aolsvc.health.webmd.aol.com/...+-+ORAL.aspx?drugid=6859&drugname=Keflex+Oral


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, I'm so sorry about Catcher







I sure hope that he feels better, poor guy!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 27 2005, 06:19 PM
> *The anitbiotic he is on is a pretty strong one.  Did he say anything about possible side effects?  I thought you might be interested  in this information...http://aolsvc.health.webmd.aol.com/...+-+ORAL.aspx?drugid=6859&drugname=Keflex+Oral
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114059*


[/QUOTE]

Nope, not a word about side effects! I checked out the WebMD site. I wonder if side effects for dogs be the same as for people?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 27 2005, 06:19 PM
> *The anitbiotic he is on is a pretty strong one.  Did he say anything about possible side effects?  I thought you might be interested  in this information...http://aolsvc.health.webmd.aol.com/...+-+ORAL.aspx?drugid=6859&drugname=Keflex+Oral
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114059*


[/QUOTE]

Nope, not a word about side effects! I checked out the WebMD site. Thanks for the link. I wonder if side effects for dogs would be the same as for people?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

K/C I don't know about Keflex for dogs but I have been taking it on and off for years for my kidney ailment. It is the only one that has no side effect with me. most others cause my system to break down and I end up with other problems. I have had some very severe kidney infections since my mid twenties due to a damaged kidney and keflex ( Cefalexin in Aust.) clears it up very quickly. I have to carry a prescription for it at all times just in case of early signs of problems because when taken early they stop infections in their tracks.

I wouldn't think your vet would prescribe it for Catcher if he thought it would do him any harm.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Oct 27 2005, 08:48 PM
> *K/C I don't know about Keflex for dogs but I have been taking it on and off for years for my kidney ailment. It is the only one that has no side effect with me. most others cause my system to break down and I end up with other problems. I have had some very severe kidney infections since my mid twenties due to a damaged kidney and keflex ( Cefalexin in Aust.) clears it up very quickly. I have to carry a prescription for it at all times just in case of early signs of problems because when taken early they stop infections in their tracks.
> 
> I wouldn't think your vet would prescribe it for Catcher if he thought it would do him any harm.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh thank you so much for the info. I feel better now!!









I'm sorry to hear about your kidney problem but glad that you have it under control.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Keflex is used a LOT for skin infections in people. It really would never be a choice for UTIs so I am not sure why your vet is using it, especially if he didn't do a urine culture to test for bacteria and sensitivites to antibiotics of bacteria. Our vet did that with Miko when he had a UTI. Cost a ton of money, but Petcare covered it all.

PS. Miko was just on 2 weeks of Keflex for a skin rash that was sort of infected that got cleared up a few weeks ago. So, Keflex is used for skin infections in dogs as well.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im surprised they had the kflex (cephalexin) in a dose small enough for him. when parker has a staff infection we put him on simplicef b/c we couldnt get the cephalexin in a small enough dose. usually we use clavamox for UTIs though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 27 2005, 09:40 PM
> *im surprised they had the kflex (cephalexin) in a dose small enough for him.  when parker has a staff infection we put him on simplicef b/c we couldnt get the cephalexin in a small enough dose.  usually we use clavamox for UTIs though.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jaimie, the pill is long and oval shaped white and scored and he is to take 1/2 pill twice a day. There is no mg. on the bottle. Now, I wonder why he chose this particular drug .....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Aww, poor Catcher, I hope he gets better quick!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

poor catcher! i hope he's back on his toes (as opposed to chewing on them, but then, there's always the peanut butter marinade option...) soon! 

i had to laugh at the suggestion to "catch" his pee in a soup ladle, my mom tried that once and fell over and cracked her hip. we all laugh about it NOW. okay, i laughed a lot about it THEN, too... bad me. we have had good success in flipping the potty pad over and having buttercup pee on the plastic backing and then collecting the sample in one of our bazillion plastic containers (i always seem to think i need those disposable ziploc containers. no reason, either). as usual, a day late/dollar short on the suggestions, but i thought i'd offer it anyway LOL

give him a hug and kiss from me and buttercup. we want happy bouncy catcher back soon









ann marie and the "catcher, stop chomping on your tootsies! they dont taste good without peanut butter on them!" buttercup


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

from Mia and Lucky. "Hang in there Catcher". Our Mommy also hopes you get well soon and she wants to know how they do a clean catch on a male dog. No catheter?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 27 2005, 10:25 PM
> *poor catcher!  i hope he's back on his toes (as opposed to chewing on them, but then, there's always the peanut butter marinade option...) soon!
> 
> i had to laugh at the suggestion to "catch" his pee in a soup ladle, my mom tried that once and fell over and cracked her hip.  we all laugh about it NOW.  okay, i laughed a lot about it THEN, too... bad me.  we have had good success in flipping the potty pad over and having buttercup pee on the plastic backing and then collecting the sample in one of our bazillion plastic containers (i always seem to think i need those disposable ziploc containers.  no reason, either).  as usual, a day late/dollar short on the suggestions, but i thought i'd offer it anyway LOL
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, yes... brilliant minds think alike







.... I also think turning the pee pad over and having them pee on the plastic works great. You can use a syringe without a needle in it to pull the urine in and then release it in to a paper cup or whatever. I didn't do that this time because at lunchtime he and Kallie are used to going outside in my garden area and I thought it would be difficult to get him to go on his pad. Now that I know the vet prefers to get the sample himself, I won't even bother, though. 

If I were to ever see blood in their urine I would collect a sample just so the vet could see what was going on . . .

Gosh, that is awful about your mom breaking a hip over getting a urine sample... oh gosh!!!!

Regards to The Buttercup from K & C!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 28 2005, 06:42 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, yes they use a catheter I believe. The vet was explaining it all to me and it's funny but here's only what I remember him saying: "penis, tube, insert, easy, no pain"! I know he explained it all in detail but my mind was really on how Catcher was so I didn't retain much of the info!!









Hi to Lucky from K & C!!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, we hope Catcher is feeling better soon!! Tav sends hugs and licks!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 28 2005, 06:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, yes they use a catheter I believe. The vet was explaining it all to me and it's funny but here's only what I remember him saying: "penis, tube, insert, easy, no pain"! I know he explained it all in detail but my mind was really on how Catcher was so I didn't retain much of the info!!









Hi to Lucky from K & C!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114192
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have been out of the loop due to the hurricane so my well wishes are days late. i wanted to say I'm happy he is feeling better. Isn't it awful when our babies are not feeling well? Hope he continues to feel better!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou just started medication for a uti yesterday and his Vet. prescribed Amoxicillin 250 mg 1/4 tablet twice a day. I hope this is correct because it looks like a huge pill for a 4.3 pound dog. Sheryl, I hope that Catcher gets better soon. I have been taking Bijou to his pad about every 30 minutes or so because he is doing little puddles all over the place. It would be so nice to have a totally healthy dog someday in the future Bijou also chews his paw but it is a front one.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke+Oct 28 2005, 07:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I get the feeling that at this point all they guys here are cringing?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114197
[/B][/QUOTE]
You are cracking me up!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Oct 27 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Keflex is used a LOT for skin infections in people.  It really would never be a choice for UTIs so I am not sure why your vet is using it, especially if he didn't do a urine culture to test for bacteria and sensitivites to antibiotics of bacteria.  Our vet did that with Miko when he had a UTI.  Cost a ton of money, but Petcare covered it all.
> 
> PS.  Miko was just on 2 weeks of Keflex for a skin rash that was sort of infected that got cleared up a few weeks ago.  So, Keflex is used for skin infections in dogs as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114128*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your info. Being the worrier that I am, I looked up some info on it and it is listed as a drug of first choice for UTI's in small animals.

Strategies for Antibacterial Therapy in Small Animals

According to the info on the web page I found, it is used for a variety of infections in small animals.

Urinary tract
First Choice Drugs
Cephalosporin 
Amoxicillin / Ampicillin 
Amoxicillin-clavulanate 
I'm glad that Miko's skin infection is all better.....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hope that by the end of the weekend Catcher will be much improved.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How is Catcher doing now? I hope Catcher is better soon. Hugs


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just wondering how Catcher is this morning K/C, I sure hope he is well on his way to being his normal little self


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi guys, thanks for asking....

Catcher is acting fine.... Actuallly he was acting pretty much OK before starting the medicine... just maybe not 100% but about 95% of his normal self. Knock on wood...... he has not had any visible side effects from the Keflex. His stools are normal, etc. Unless it is my imagination, I think he is licking his paw less. I'm going to watch closely today and see . . .

I would like to check his urine myself for red and white cells. Are there test sticks we can buy that would indicate these things in the urine ?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They do have strips to test for infection. Since diabetics are prone to uti's, I have some. I get the generic ones from Hocks Pharmacy. Bayer makes them also, but they are much more expensive. You can click on the "Compare" icon on the bottom left and compare them to Bayer strips.

For the purposes of detecting infection, you want strips that check for blood and leukocytes.

http://hocks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Sc...&Category_Code=

I'm glad you didn't get charged for Catcher's recheck. Lady had her eye rechecked yesterday - also exactly 7 days later - and it cost me another $35!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sher I havent been on in awhile,but Im glad Catcher is acting better.Such a worry when our babies are not feeling well.Smooches&hugs from me and my gang to Catcher







& you too!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 29 2005, 02:06 PM
> *They do have strips to test for infection. Since diabetics are prone to uti's, I have some. I get the generic ones from Hocks Pharmacy. Bayer makes them also, but they are much more expensive. You can click on the "Compare" icon on the bottom left and compare them to Bayer strips.
> 
> For the purposes of detecting infection, you want strips that check for blood and leukocytes.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Marj. I'll look in to getting some strips. I don't think I can wait two weeks to see if the antibiotics are working. 

I know what you mean about $$. My vet does something that has always made me wonder.... whenever one of mine needs medicine, he almost always gives them a shot of it first at $24.50 and then a bottle of medicine to start the next day. It seems odd to me and as a way to pick up an additional bit of money. My vet is not the owner of the practice and I can't imagine him doing stuff just for money but it just seems like a policy the owner would put in place to increase $$. I hate second guessing them as I do love my vet and the practice is very well run and has the latest equipment and is spotlessly clean, etc. but that shot thing has always bugged me.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Catcher is feeling better. He is too cute to be sick. Julia


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

So glad to hear that our Catcher is catching his old self back. What a relief.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so glad that Catcher is doing better and so sorry that I missed this thread until tonight. Hugs to Catcher!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Without a urine culture, you really can't be sure that there is a UTI. Urine culture involves plating out urine and seeing if it grows a bacteria and identifying which bacteria there is. Not all antibiotics are the same -- they cover different bacterias. Cephalosporins are a large class of antibiotics. I stand by the fact that keflex (just one type of antibiotic) wouldn't be the best choice. Its used for skin infections because those are often caused by Staph (a gram positive bacteria) which doesn't often cause UTIs (at least not in people). While things differ in people and dogs, lots of diseases are the same. And urine dipsticks are not that accurate. They are kind of used as an initial screening test, so I wouldn't go out and by those. Plus, it doesn't sound as though Catcher actually has a UTI but more of an isolated incidents of peeing in crate??

Anyways, enough of my preaching. But I do think that not all vets are the same and that some are far better than others (just the same as with human doctors). If you trust your vet, that's all that matters.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 29 2005, 02:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marj. I'll look in to getting some strips. I don't think I can wait two weeks to see if the antibiotics are working. 

I know what you mean about $$. My vet does something that has always made me wonder.... whenever one of mine needs medicine, he almost always gives them a shot of it first at $24.50 and then a bottle of medicine to start the next day. It seems odd to me and as a way to pick up an additional bit of money. My vet is not the owner of the practice and I can't imagine him doing stuff just for money but it just seems like a policy the owner would put in place to increase $$. I hate second guessing them as I do love my vet and the practice is very well run and has the latest equipment and is spotlessly clean, etc. but that shot thing has always bugged me.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114608
[/B][/QUOTE]


Maybe he likes to give the shot to jump-start the treatment. It seems to me like it would be in the system faster and get the healing process started and then follow it up with the pills...but that is just my guess. Regardless the shot is a little high priced to me.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Hope your baby is all better soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i guess ur vet is able to get the cephalexin in tablet form..never seen it that way in all the vets ive been to..might be a location thing...ne ways about the shot..it is not unusual for vets to give a shot before administering antibiotics..one reason is to give a loading dose (some medications dont fight the infection until they reach a certain level in the body and the pills keep the level in the body maintained...but the shot will get them to that level faster) i dont know if that makes ne sense....o and i just looked it up to see if there is a tablet..i found it on the human side so that must be what it is....i guess b/c there is a new pill out that is only once a day they dont carry that one in the tablet form b/c it would be more expensive. there is a new drug called simplicef that is once a day and is a tablet...ne ways i guess u dont need to know all that haha im sure i just confused many people lol and i know im rambling


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 30 2005, 11:39 AM
> *i guess ur vet is able to get the cephalexin in tablet form..never seen it that way in all the vets ive been to..might be a location thing...ne ways about the shot..it is not unusual for vets to give a shot before administering antibiotics..one reason is to give a loading dose (some medications dont fight the infection until they reach a certain level in the body and the pills keep the level in the body maintained...but the shot will get them to that level faster)  i dont know if that makes ne sense....o and i just looked it up to see if there is a tablet..i found it on the human side so that must be what it is....i guess b/c there is a new pill out that is only once a day they dont carry that one in the tablet form b/c it would be more expensive.  there is a new drug called simplicef that is once a day and is a tablet...ne ways i guess u dont need to know all that  haha  im sure i just confused many people lol and i know im rambling
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the info. I feel better about the shot, now! I believe the vet had said something about Keflex having a new caplet or something like that. So, it probably is something new.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 29 2005, 02:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marj. I'll look in to getting some strips. I don't think I can wait two weeks to see if the antibiotics are working. 

I know what you mean about $$. My vet does something that has always made me wonder.... whenever one of mine needs medicine, he almost always gives them a shot of it first at $24.50 and then a bottle of medicine to start the next day. It seems odd to me and as a way to pick up an additional bit of money. My vet is not the owner of the practice and I can't imagine him doing stuff just for money but it just seems like a policy the owner would put in place to increase $$. I hate second guessing them as I do love my vet and the practice is very well run and has the latest equipment and is spotlessly clean, etc. but that shot thing has always bugged me.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114608
[/B][/QUOTE]

My vet does the same thing! I wondered about the same thing, if it was done to hike up the bill.

Ever since I read (and posted) that article explaining to vets how to compensate for the income lost as a result of the new 3 year vaccine protocol, I am sort of suspicious. My vet never used to charge for rechecks a week later either. Really, all Dr. Chessie did was turn off the light and shine a light in Lady's eye for about 3 seconds! 

Like you, I love my vets and know Lady wouldn't be alive today with them. I went through several vets down here until finding them and wouldn't consider switching (and all vets here are expensive). I do take issue with extra charges to read xrays (my doctors never do that) and a basic charge of $45 and then everything they do, extra. Vets really have gotten more expensive than medical doctors in many cases IMO.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I think Catcher is OK now. We went to the vet on Wednesday for a re-check of the bladder infection. There were no white cells in his urine but there were some red.... I was so bummed out. So the vet gave me a jar with lid and a tray thing and told me to get some urine from Catcher because sometimes the catheter thing they use to get urine can cause red cells to be the urine. He said he wouldn't charge for the 2nd urinalysis, which I appreciated.

I brought a sample by there this afternoon and it was totally clear... no red or white and the PH was "perfect". No crystals or "fragments" or anything. 

YEA!!! I was so worried and was just thrilled when the vet called tonight!!!























Catcher and I thank everyone for their good wishes!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am glad your little guy is doing well


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeaaaaaaaaa Catcher! Way to go.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Great news!







So glad its over and all is well


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Excellent Catcher!





































Char- you must be so relieved.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I know you are relieved that Catcher is okay. You have such pretty babies.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's great news!! Yay Catcher


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That's wonderful news!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been following this thread and am sooo relieved and happy that Catcher is better! I am always unaware of the tension I am feeling over these things until they are resolved because I just worry about all of Pico's friends until they are safe again. Then I am so relieved and I realize how I've been worrying about it.

Is that obsessive? I KNOW I AM a worrywort by nature.

But that is really happy news about Catcher.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Waya to go Catcher, that is fantastic news


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That's great news





















I'm glad he is better...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We're doing the happy dance for Catcher...which includes a good round of licking the kitchen floor!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so happy catcher is ok!
I just read all of your post and I was parying that by the time I got to the end it would say he was all better!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I just found this thread and quickly went through all 6 pages. I'm sorry for Catcher's problems and so happy he is better. How is the foot licking? Did he stop that also? Hugs and Kisses from B & W!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 05:26 PM
> *I just found this thread and quickly went through all 6 pages. I'm sorry for Catcher's problems and so happy he is better. How is the foot licking? Did he stop that also? Hugs and Kisses from B & W!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119005*


[/QUOTE]

You know... it's weird but the foot licking has stopped... I'm not sure why that is, though!! Hugs and kisses back at B & W from K & C!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry I missed this thread before - I am so happy to hear that Catcher is better.








Health issues are so scary! 

Hugs from our gang


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Nov 11 2005, 04:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know... it's weird but the foot licking has stopped... I'm not sure why that is, though!! Hugs and kisses back at B & W from K & C!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=119011
[/B][/QUOTE]
The predisone probably stopped the itchy foot, but caused the excessive urination, which was nothing. You know how one drug side-effects leads to needing another and another...........


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad to hear the "all clear" for Catcher!!!!






















The only time Bella seems to chew paws is when she is stressing about something.
She chewed a lot the week after spaying. On rare occassion she chews if she is really bored...(like a kid sucking their thumb) so then I know I am not giving her enough play time.


Stay well, Catcher.























~Carole and Bella~


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Oct 27 2005, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks so much for the info. I wish the vet would have asked me about the shot. He brought him back from the treatment area and told me about the shot. Said it was a very light dose, but I probably would have declined it. I do love and trust my vet but still... I wish he hadn't given him the shot.

It could be that the foot thing and the urinating in his bed are totally unrelated and just a coincidence... ?? The pred shot was given on October 21. I wonder if any problems from it, such as the urination, would just be showing up ?? 

Well, I'll see what he says this afternoon. Yep, I do believe Frosty and Catcher have some of the same relatives!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113972
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well when Jakie was on pred it does make them pee alit more often then not. He Peed in his house one time too.

Also maybe you can use epsan salt ( sorry about the spelling ) ( brain freeze! ) for the foot. We would use it on Jake when he was licking or bitting his foot to much.
You can add some to luke warm water.. 

good luck!

Hope Catcher feels better!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAKIEP33_@Nov 14 2005, 12:43 PM
> *Well when Jakie was on pred it does make them pee alit more often then not. He Peed in his house one time too.
> 
> Also maybe you can use epsan salt ( sorry about the spelling  ) ( brain freeze! ) for the foot. We would use it on Jake when he was licking or bitting his foot to much.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, thanks... Catcher is all better now... For some reason he stopped biting his foot but I'll keep Epsom salt in mind for any future problems!


----------

